

Emacs package Geiser improves Scheme development - christianbryant
http://www.nongnu.org/geiser/

======
keithflower
Geiser is a great tool for working with Scheme, and the author jao (José A
Ortega Ruiz) is a genuinely good guy. His old blog at

[http://programming-musings.org](http://programming-musings.org)

is full of Scheme goodness, and he has another site devoted to Emacs hacks at

[http://emacs.wordpress.com](http://emacs.wordpress.com)

~~~
christianbryant
Thanks for adding the WordPress link. I'd actually been there before and
didn't make the connection between the sites. Geiser was something I recently
stumbled upon and fell in love with it instantly :)

------
momo-reina
Can anyone elucidate on the main differences between Slime and Geiser? The
Geiser main page says that Slime is/was part of the inspiration but others are
also mentioned.

~~~
callmecosmas
I think the main difference is that SLIME is for Common Lisp and Geiser is for
Guile/Racket. More than that, I don't know enough about SLIME to say.

~~~
msl
SLIME can actually be made to work with many different lisps, including
several Scheme implementations. I use it (actually, SLIMV, which is the same
thing, only for VIM) with Chicken Scheme.

~~~
cjh_
Thank you for mentioning SLIMV, I am a schemer-in-training and was 'afraid' I
would have to abandon my beloved vim.

